# Please remember my wife in prayer



## greenpondmike (Oct 22, 2020)

My wife has gone into the hospital with breathing problems that was a long time coming from smoking and a medical problem that she has. Please remember her in your prayers.
Thank you....Mike


----------



## raggie33 (Oct 22, 2020)

greenpondmike said:


> My wife has gone into the hospital with breathing problems that was a long time coming from smoking and a medical problem that she has. Please remember her in your prayers.
> Thank you....Mike


you got it


----------



## bigburly912 (Oct 22, 2020)

Prayers out


----------



## desmobob (Oct 22, 2020)

Prayers and best wishes for her health.


----------



## greenpondmike (Oct 22, 2020)

Thank you- all of you. I'm at work now and I get off at 7:00. The hospital is on the way home and I'm going to try to get in and see her and I will keep you all updated on her condition. Her name is Melvinia if any of you want to pray for her by her name. 
Thank you


----------



## MAD777 (Oct 22, 2020)

Prayers sent for her your family. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## xxo (Oct 22, 2020)

Prayers sent for a full and speedy recovery for Melvinia.


----------



## adnj (Oct 22, 2020)

[emoji120][emoji120] Hoping that she's well very soon.

Sent from my Mi 9T Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Johnnyh (Oct 22, 2020)

Prayer sent...


----------



## tatasal (Oct 22, 2020)

I will include Melvinia in my prayers.

Stay strong.


----------



## Russ/TN (Oct 22, 2020)

Done!


----------



## knucklegary (Oct 22, 2020)

Due to covid you may not be able to see her until she's ready to be released.. 
Hang in there! 🙏🙏🙏🙏


----------



## Poppy (Oct 22, 2020)

I never pray for myself, but I have already prayed for her.

May God bless you, her, and everyone whose life she has touched.
Poppy


----------



## richbuff (Oct 22, 2020)

Two hours ago, I sent vestureofblood a thank you message for including spiritual literature with the package of 8 VTC6 button top cells I received from him today, and I just wrapped up a scripture study group with some very nice people. Prayer request done. 


2Cor 5:8


----------



## greenpondmike (Oct 22, 2020)

My battery is 3% and no way to charge yet. Thank you all. I love you all like a brother. Knucklegary, I'm afraid that may be true about the hospital. They took chest x-ray and she is doing a breathing treatment. Talked to her on phone. I'm hopeful. Thanks for caring


----------



## Poppy (Oct 22, 2020)

If you have to stay in the parking lot, most Dollar stores have a USB power port that plugs into the cigar lighter of your car. You can use that to charge your phone.


----------



## rebelbayou (Oct 22, 2020)

I'm praying for your wife. God Bless.


----------



## Chadder (Oct 22, 2020)

Praying!


----------



## ven (Oct 22, 2020)

Thoughts a prayers from across the pond Mike.


----------



## hsa (Oct 23, 2020)

Prayers from me too, Mike.


----------



## sgt253 (Oct 23, 2020)

Prayers sent. May you and Melvinia experience Peace during these times. All the best!


----------



## greenpondmike (Oct 23, 2020)

I'm back. They are trying to get her oxygen level up. They didn't let me see her or even talk to her nurse. I wrote down some of her medical history and how long she's been smoking. They are going to run some more tests on her. She talks good on the phone. I went home since I couldn't see her or do anything to help. I'm going to try to go on into work tomorrow. I was relieved 40 minutes late tonight. Going to try to get some sleep. I sure thank you all praying and caring. Sorry if my writing seems weird. I think the prayers are working. They are real concerned about her lungs and not telling her why. I thought doctors used to be straight up with patients. They are so secretive


----------



## greenpondmike (Oct 23, 2020)

Poppy, I have a car charger somewhere in the trailer but I don't have a cigar lighter in my truck. Thanks for letting me that though. My sister in law charged my phone a little and I had to give her a jump off before we left the hospital because it drained her battery.


----------



## vadimax (Oct 23, 2020)

Those damn COVID linked limitations... When the most she needs now is you. Wish your wifie swift recovery and your love.


----------



## harro (Oct 23, 2020)

Thoughts, prayers and best wishes for you and your beloved, from DownUnder.


----------



## knucklegary (Oct 23, 2020)

Mike, The doctors will know more, and answers to your questions, after tests. They'll surely let you know the results

I don't think anything weird about getting support from CPF brothers!


----------



## 5S8Zh5 (Oct 23, 2020)

Prayers sent.


----------



## greenpondmike (Oct 23, 2020)

Thank you all. I just learned that she had bronchitis. I'm not sure if all the test results are in yet. If that is all, that's probably the worse case of bronchitis I've ever heard of.


----------



## ven (Oct 23, 2020)

Fingers crossed, hope for a speedy recovery .


----------



## bykfixer (Oct 23, 2020)

Done. 

Thanks for the updates. Bronchitis aint no joke. Glad she's ok. 
It's pnuemonias evil cousin and can make your face turn the darndest shades of blues and purples until it's under control. Before penecilin it used to kill people. Uncontrolled, pnuemonia sets in and next thing you know it's the bone factory……

My youngest used to get it from time to time. We used to run a cold shower and poke his head behind the curtain at the opposite end and that would relieve enough for those funky colors in his face to return to normal. Scared the ****ens out of us more than once. But the doctor reccomended cold shower trick really well until we could get him medicine. 

Your wife may need breathing treatments after this.


----------



## raggie33 (Oct 23, 2020)

try to get her to give up smoking. it sure will make her recovery easier


----------



## greenpondmike (Oct 24, 2020)

I've tried to get her to quit reggie33. I even suggested she chew tobacco or dip. My reasoning was that at least that way there would be no smoke going into her lungs. I have heard that at least with females, quitting cigarettes is harder because it is more than being addicted to nicotine- there is also an emotional attachment.
Bykfixer, I wonder if bronchitis is what they called the crupe in the old days. They are giving her breathing treatments at the hospital and she is eating well. UAB MEDICAL WEST sure has some good food. She has a breathing treatment machine here at home along with the stuff you put in it.
They are at least going to keep her another night if not longer. They are giving her steroids and I assume they are also giving her antibiotics. Doctors aren't real good at telling her what's all going on. They told her to quit smoking, but hasn't said anything about her chest x-ray. 
Feels weird being here without her. I thank you all for continuing to pray for her.


----------



## bykfixer (Oct 24, 2020)

Yup, crupe is a bronchitis symptom. Apparently bronchial pnuemonia is very possible with a crupe. 
When I was a lad the conventional wisdom for crupe was a vaporizer or some other method of steam in the room. But when my youngest got it at oh, I dunno 3 years old the doctor said use cool mist. Later on when my wife's son awoke with a crupe at 2am we tried the cool mist thing and it helped him too. One year I was advised by my doctor that I had bronchitis after going to see him because I just couldn't shake a head cold. I did not have a crupe or even a bad cough just a chronic low grade fever for a couple of weeks. He said "take three weeks off from work" as he looked away writing a prescription. i said "can't boss I'm running the place by myself". He snapped his head around and says "want that on your tombstone?" Nuf said. He called it walking bronchial pnuemonia. 

Maybe a juul would be something Mrs Greenpond would take to over cigarettes?


----------



## richbuff (Oct 24, 2020)

I have several 12 step meetings at the meeting hall that I operate. The room is full of people who are fully aware that if they do not stop and stay stopped, that they will be going to prison or Heaven very soon. They do not have the willpower to simply just stay stopped. They must get connected to a greater power in order for that to happen. See: Romans 7: 15-25


----------



## greenpondmike (Oct 24, 2020)

I think the first step is she's got to want to quit. All the females in that family smoke except for one and she's only kin through marriage. Seems like smoking is a form of fellowship among women like beer drinking is among some males. I'm not downing anyone that drinks- I just chose not to do it myself.
What is a juul? Seems like I ought to know, but my mind is drawing a blank.


----------



## Johnnyh (Oct 24, 2020)

greenpondmike said:


> I think the first step is she's got to want to quit. All the females in that family smoke except for one and she's only kin through marriage. Seems like smoking is a form of fellowship among women like beer drinking is among some males. I'm not downing anyone that drinks- I just chose not to do it myself.
> What is a juul? Seems like I ought to know, but my mind is drawing a blank.



A Juul is an electronic cigarette...a vaping device.


----------



## Poppy (Oct 24, 2020)

greenpondmike said:


> *I think the first step is she's got to want to quit.* All the females in that family smoke except for one and she's only kin through marriage. Seems like smoking is a form of fellowship among women like beer drinking is among some males. I'm not downing anyone that drinks- I just chose not to do it myself.
> What is a juul? Seems like I ought to know, but my mind is drawing a blank.



THIS!

Beyond that there are nicotine patches to get past the nicotine addiction. The rest is willpower, and if needed support groups/counseling. 

In today's day and age, and the warnings for forty years against smoking, if a person has such lung damage that they need a nebulizer, or asthma inhaler, and they continue to smoke, I have no sympathy. If they won't care about themselves, then neither will I.

My mother in law continued to smoke after being diagnosed with lung cancer. It killed her.
My wife suffered terribly after her death.

My brother has his father-in-law living with him, in his living room. He has very serious COPD and other issues. He doesn't get off the couch, except to go to the bathroom, or outside to have a smoke.
My brother's wife (and therefore so is he) is strapped to the house, because of the guilt she would feel if he needed someone to call an ambulance, and she wasn't there to do it for him. Both she and my brother are EMTs, and have seen many people go south very quickly.

Being a family thing... stupidity certainly runs in families.
The gent I spoke of above had a brother, also with COPD. He came to visit and couldn't climb the five steps, without having to stop and catch his breath. When he got to the top step, he didn't ring the door bell. He had to light up a smoke first!

If your wife is a religious person, remind her that God according to Moses, said 
"Thou shalt not kill"
We know that smoking causes lung damage that results in a slow death. 
If God considers that suicide, I don't know, but one could make that argument.

Hopefully she is a God fearing woman.
Good luck.
Poppy


----------



## raggie33 (Oct 24, 2020)

Here in my town at every red light there is 100s of cigarette butts I used to clean them up . but with covid


----------



## Poppy (Oct 24, 2020)

raggie33 said:


> Here in my town at every red light there is 100s of cigarette butts I used to clean them up . but with covid


Yeah raggie,
People are stupid, and in the case of emptying their ash trays in the street, they are slobs, and disrespectful.


----------



## raggie33 (Oct 24, 2020)

Green we care about you and wife just giving some tough love. My mom smoked in the 70s and 80s . she died from smoking in 2004 I hate tobacco


----------



## greenpondmike (Oct 25, 2020)

raggie33 said:


> Green we care about you and wife just giving some tough love.



I know raggie33 and I feel exactly the same way as poppy does. I told her that it could be a form of slow suicide. She is a woman of faith but she has a lot of stuff from the past that she blocked out and then started remembering after we married. She didn't smoke when we first married, but started after visiting her cousin. 
Melvinia called while I was writing this. The doctor told her that from the chest x-ray he could tell that she didn't have pneumonia, but she either had bronchitis or copd. He said that she might have to be sent home with oxygen. They are keeping her again tonight. 
What got me was she was a little out of breath- like she had just got back from running down the hallway, but really it was from only sitting up in bed without the oxygen tube in her nose.


----------



## greenpondmike (Oct 25, 2020)

I just want to add that it seems like the doctors waited about commenting on the chest x-ray because they're not sure. I hope it is bronchitis because she can heal from that.
Her dad died from copd and her mom has it. Her dad quit smoking a long time before he died, but everyone around him didn't. 2nd hand smoke wouldn't let him heal.
Thank you all for your continued prayers.


----------



## bykfixer (Oct 25, 2020)

The guy who played Mr Spock (Leonard Nimoy) in Star Trek said he only smoked cigarettes a few years but came down with COPD and eventually that is what took him out. 

Anyway it sounds like things have stabilized. Good deal.


----------



## greenpondmike (Oct 25, 2020)

She just called me again and her breathing is worse. She wanted to wait till the nurse came in to tell them. She didn't want to bother them. I had her to go get a nurse, but one came in by the time I motivated her. She ended the call and I don't know anything else yet. I thought she would get better and come home. Now I don't know what to think.


----------



## greenpondmike (Oct 25, 2020)

Just talked to her. They had been forgetting to give her the breathing treatments and staffing was short today. She sounds fine now.


----------



## Johnnyh (Oct 25, 2020)

Good to hear.


----------



## greenpondmike (Oct 25, 2020)

bykfixer said:


> The guy who played Mr Spock (Leonard Nimoy) in Star Trek said he only smoked cigarettes a few years but came down with COPD and eventually that is what took him out.
> 
> Anyway it sounds like things have stabilized. Good deal.



That happened to a friend of mine, although I don't think she smoked any longer than a half a year. It came back and bit her some 40 or 50 years later.


----------



## Hooked on Fenix (Oct 26, 2020)

Prayers sent.


----------



## knucklegary (Oct 26, 2020)

Glad to hear your wife is doing better, and hope you have her home soon!


----------



## aginthelaw (Oct 26, 2020)

Take great care of her because you know it will be your turn someday. My wife is waiting on me hand and foot right now because I’m pretty useless at the moment. I paid for dinner so she didn’t have to cook. She had to go back to the restaurant because they screwed up my food and now I’m sick again and can’t eat so she made 2 trips for nothing. I gave her a $10 tip and told her she can blow it on shopping only for herself tomorrow. If you understand the difficulties and compromises of married life and accept them, then marriage is wonderful. 

P.S. my great grandmother’s name is Mulvina. Maybe those names will make a comeback


----------



## knucklegary (Oct 26, 2020)

What does a sawbuck buy nowadays? 

I say her time and gasoline must be worth at least a Hamilton?

Around my neighborhood a ten spot barely buys 3gals of gasoline


----------



## aginthelaw (Oct 27, 2020)

knucklegary said:


> What does a sawbuck buy nowadays?
> 
> I say her time and gasoline must be worth at least a Hamilton?
> 
> Around my neighborhood a ten spot barely buys 3gals of gasoline



I filled the tank before I got sick and she hasn’t gone anywhere in our car. And Unless she’s food shopping, she goes to secondhand stores with a ten, fills the trunk, and still has $7 in change.


----------



## knucklegary (Oct 27, 2020)

In the past I've found some of the best, and rarest, Aloha shirts at St Vincent De Paul, or Hospice thrift stores👍


----------



## Poppy (Oct 27, 2020)

aginthelaw said:


> Take great care of her because you know it will be your turn someday. My wife is waiting on me hand and foot right now because I’m pretty useless at the moment. I paid for dinner so she didn’t have to cook. She had to go back to the restaurant because they screwed up my food and now I’m sick again and can’t eat so she made 2 trips for nothing. I gave her a $10 tip and told her she can blow it on shopping only for herself tomorrow. If you understand the difficulties and compromises of married life and accept them, then marriage is wonderful.
> 
> P.S. my great grandmother’s name is Mulvina. Maybe those names will make a comeback


What happened, did you grandmother stop spike-ing your coffee, with a little hootch?
There may be something to this sanitizing from the inside out. 

I hope it isn't covid, and that you are feeling better real soon.

When we thought my daughter may have been infected we kept her in her bedroom with an exhaust fan in the window, and a window open at the other end of the house so that her room was negatively pressurized to reduce the risk of sharing it with the rest of us. Just like they do in the hospitals.

A neighbor, Corrections Officer got infected with covid and brought it home. All six are sick, one is an elderly senior, who was hospitalized for three days and nights. She is home, and everyone is improving. I was able to go to a food distribution place today and picked up a box of food (actually pretty good quality stuff) for them. 3 or 5 lbs of frozen cut up boneless skinless chicken, 3 or 5 lbs of shredded 5 blend cheese, a gallon of milk, a quart of yogurt, bag of apples, some cucumbers, bag of potatoes, and of all things a dozen hard boiled - shelled eggs!
If finances are tight, look into it.


----------



## StuGatz (Oct 27, 2020)

All the very best outcome for your wife and you.


----------



## ven (Oct 28, 2020)

Most of the people i knew who quit smoking, took a health scare of one kind or another. Be it heart, breathing, bad chest infection. I have been stopped for near 9yrs now, vape has helped me. My lung capacity has increased over the years, where it naturally decreases with age(i have annual lung tests).

Hope she gets there soon, speedy recovery wishes sent, stay strong.


----------



## greenpondmike (Oct 28, 2020)

Thank you all. She had I think a cat scan today. No results yet. They might keep her another week. I'm learning how to live by myself again. I hope they don't keep her too long.


----------



## greenpondmike (Oct 30, 2020)

She's still in there. Last night when I dropped in she had just gotten out of the shower and her skin on her face looked better than it had in probably 14 years. Will steroids do that? Looks like the hospital is taking way better care of her than I did. She's eating good food and not much junk food. She seems happy and the nurses like her.


----------



## raggie33 (Oct 30, 2020)

id bet it has more to do with no smokeing. tell her she should use this headstart to never smoke again


----------



## greenpondmike (Oct 30, 2020)

Good ideal Reggie33. I found out earlier that they are going to release her today and I'm going to pick her up after work. She doesn't have to bring home any oxygen. They took her for a walk without oxygen and her oxygen level in her blood didn't drop below 90. I ask her if she's going to stop smoking and she said she'd try. I didn't hear any resolve in the way she said it though.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Oct 30, 2020)

greenpondmike said:


> Good ideal Reggie33. I found out earlier that they are going to release her today and I'm going to pick her up after work. She doesn't have to bring home any oxygen. They took her for a walk without oxygen and her oxygen level in her blood didn't drop below 90. I ask her if she's going to stop smoking and she said she'd try. I didn't hear any resolve in the way she said it though.



How long has your wife been in the hospital? Figured she's already well on her way to quitting.


----------



## greenpondmike (Oct 30, 2020)

I think today made the 8th day. She hasn't had a cigarette since she's been in there. They were giving her patches. I guess she took a vacation from cigarettes, but I don't know how she's going to do once she gets home or around relatives. She needs to resolve to be done with them. I'm supposed to go and pick her up, but my relief is late and I have to train him.


----------



## xxo (Oct 30, 2020)

Get her some patches or nicotine gum. Get her signed up for smoking cessation classes. Ask the Dr. to give her scripts for these (often required by insurance).


----------



## richbuff (Oct 30, 2020)

Emphasis via repetition: I have several 12 step meetings at the meeting hall that I operate. Right now, as I am posting this, there is a 12 step meeting in progress, populated by desperate people who are fully aware that if they do not stop and stay stopped, that they will be going to prison or Heaven very soon. They simply acknowledge that they do not have the willpower to simply just stay stopped. They have tried every imaginable remedy. All of the usual things that come to mind are of no avail, or at most, sub-minimal avail. They must get connected to a greater power in order for that to happen. Nobody at first blush wants to take the action that is required for the solution to happen. Desperation forces the most desperate people to simply take the spiritual action. I hope she simply makes a decision and then takes the required spiritual action. Most people just don't want to. Sweeping aside mans' knowledge, material success and self-reliance are things that only people who are forced by desperation to do so, actually do. The effective solution is via a remedy that is not easily imaginable. The effective remedy is not of earthly origin. The sum total of earthly society is pushing her to avoid taking the required spiritual action. The earthy powers fight against anyone who decides to take the Spiritual solution. 



See: Romans 7: 15-25


----------



## greenpondmike (Oct 31, 2020)

Yes xxo, I need to get her some patches because they seem to work. I don't really know how desperate/dedicated she is on staying stopped. I hope she would seek help is she fails whether it's taking classes and/or seeking spiritual help. 
Yes Richbuff, I don't think she can conquer this in the flesh. She's got to really want the victory.


----------



## peter yetman (Oct 31, 2020)

So glad your girl is coming home. You've both had a rough time.
P


----------



## bykfixer (Oct 31, 2020)

A neighbor of mine has a wife who used Chantix to stop smoking. It worked. She said she had crazy dreams for a while but it worked for her. 

My brother (and a lot of my coworkers) replaced cigarettes with vaping. At first they all looked like they were on fire and somebody threw water on them as they exhaled massive amounts of sweet smelling steam. Yet over time they take less and less puffs and use less and less nicotine. Many you would not even know vape at all since they take a single puff every couple of hours. 

My sister stopped by using nicotine losenges. That was about 15 years ago. My oldest brother set up a budget where he has X $ a day for smoking. A typical day for him was 40-50 cigarettes a day and when he set a budget of $5 a day he was down to 20 a day. Now his budget is $1 a day. A pack lasts him a week now. 

There's all kinds of ways to reduce and quit. My biggest hurdle was coffee. I cut out coffee and switched to unsweetened tea and my urge to smoke was greatly reduced. I vaped for a while using a refillable "stick" and that worked. But the key is self discipline. 

It's good to know she's coming home. Just remember that quitting smoking is like throwing darts. Success is hitting the double bulls eye. And more times than not it takes a few tries to hit the target. Ask for spiritual help and enjoy the experience. 

Best regards


----------



## greenpondmike (Oct 31, 2020)

Thank you all for praying. If she has touched a cigarette since she's been home I don't know it. The steroids caused her to put on some quick weight and her legs aren't used to it yet, so walking is a little difficult for her. That is a fine hospital, but for two days she tried to order a grilled ham and cheese sandwich and they just gave her a ham and cheese sandwich the day before yesterday and yesterday they gave her a grilled cheese one. She finally got her grilled ham and cheese though before she left.


----------



## Poppy (Oct 31, 2020)

greenpondmike said:


> Thank you all for praying. If she has touched a cigarette since she's been home I don't know it. The steroids caused her to put on some quick weight and her legs aren't used to it yet, so walking is a little difficult for her. That is a fine hospital, but for two days she tried to order a grilled ham and cheese sandwich and they just gave her a ham and cheese sandwich the day before yesterday and yesterday they gave her a grilled cheese one. She finally got her grilled ham and cheese though before she left.


Ah... hospital food.

Once in a hospital cafe` I ordered a "patty melt" with fries.
A patty melt is a grilled tuna fish and cheese sandwich.

When it came, it had potato salad instead, of French Fries, but what the heck.
The funny thing was that it didn't taste fishy, and it wasn't well grilled, it was still a little cool, but it was good. Also... it has some dried cranberries in it. That was odd, but I like cranberries, just unexpected.

I was almost finished when a server called out as she was walking through the dining area: "patty melt and fries... patty melt and fries!"
LOL... I was eating a chicken salad sandwich!


----------



## raggie33 (Oct 31, 2020)

I. Truly hope she takes this chance that the good lord gave her. I hate smoking so much . it took my mother from me.


----------



## greenpondmike (Nov 2, 2020)

bykfixer said:


> A neighbor of mine has a wife who used Chantix to stop smoking. It worked. She said she had crazy dreams for a while but it worked for her.
> 
> My brother (and a lot of my coworkers) replaced cigarettes with vaping. At first they all looked like they were on fire and somebody threw water on them as they exhaled massive amounts of sweet smelling steam. Yet over time they take less and less puffs and use less and less nicotine. Many you would not even know vape at all since they take a single puff every couple of hours.
> 
> ...



I didn't remember reading yours bykfixer. I saw it while I was reading the thread to Melvinia. 
Thank you for the advice and I want to thank all of you for your prayers, advice, the nice things all of you said and for caring.
She is walking way better and I guess she was bloated or something because she seems a little thinner now or I'm just getting used to looking at her. I've been giving her potassium and magnesium pills for her cramping (legs and feet) and some vitamin C and a good multi-vitamin and making her drink more water. She bought some stick candy and came into the living room with it in her mouth like a cigarette. I think she thought it was funny to see my eyes widen. I was fixing to take it away from her before I realized it was only candy.


----------



## greenpondmike (Nov 2, 2020)

richbuff said:


> Emphasis via repetition: I have several 12 step meetings at the meeting hall that I operate. Right now, as I am posting this, there is a 12 step meeting in progress, populated by desperate people who are fully aware that if they do not stop and stay stopped, that they will be going to prison or Heaven very soon. They simply acknowledge that they do not have the willpower to simply just stay stopped. They have tried every imaginable remedy. All of the usual things that come to mind are of no avail, or at most, sub-minimal avail. They must get connected to a greater power in order for that to happen. Nobody at first blush wants to take the action that is required for the solution to happen. Desperation forces the most desperate people to simply take the spiritual action. I hope she simply makes a decision and then takes the required spiritual action. Most people just don't want to. Sweeping aside mans' knowledge, material success and self-reliance are things that only people who are forced by desperation to do so, actually do. The effective solution is via a remedy that is not easily imaginable. The effective remedy is not of earthly origin. The sum total of earthly society is pushing her to avoid taking the required spiritual action. The earthy powers fight against anyone who decides to take the Spiritual solution.
> 
> 
> 
> See: Romans 7: 15-25



I agree richbuff. Some people have the strong desire to quit, but the habit is so deeply rooted that it takes the one that made us to deliver us.


----------



## greenpondmike (Nov 2, 2020)

raggie33 said:


> I. Truly hope she takes this chance that the good lord gave her. I hate smoking so much . it took my mother from me.



I also hope she takes advantage this opportunity the Lord gave her raggie33.


----------



## greenpondmike (Nov 2, 2020)

Poppy said:


> Ah... hospital food.
> 
> Once in a hospital cafe` I ordered a "patty melt" with fries.
> A patty melt is a grilled tuna fish and cheese sandwich.
> ...



A long time ago hospital food was known to be awful and I had a not so good experience with it in the mid 70s. From the late 80s on up though it has improved a lot, but they seem to mess up orders when they give you a choice. I liked to pickadeli style (cafeteria style) food they served down at DCH in Tuscaloosa- real healthy food, but that was in 1996, so I don't know how it is now.


----------



## greenpondmike (Nov 2, 2020)

peter yetman said:


> So glad your girl is coming home. You've both had a rough time.
> P



Thank you Peter


----------



## Rafael Jimenez (Nov 2, 2020)

sure. of course.


----------



## bigburly912 (Nov 2, 2020)

Sir, make sure the multivitamin you are giving her does not already have a full dose of the other vitamins/minerals you are giving her for cramps. Especially potassium and magnesium!


----------



## trailhunter (Nov 2, 2020)

I dont believe in God so therefore, I do not pray however, I do wish her a speedy recovery. Hope she stops smoking but perhaps by this point, why stop? At least that's what I tell my mom whose been a smoker since her early teens, going into 70 years, why stop, not like its going to give her time back if she's lived her live.



Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## greenpondmike (Nov 2, 2020)

bigburly912 said:


> Sir, make sure the multivitamin you are giving her does not already have a full dose of the other vitamins/minerals you are giving her for cramps. Especially potassium and magnesium!



Ok, thanks


----------



## greenpondmike (Nov 2, 2020)

trailhunter said:


> I dont believe in God so therefore, I do not pray however, I do wish her a speedy recovery. Hope she stops smoking but perhaps by this point, why stop? At least that's what I tell my mom whose been a smoker since her early teens, going into 70 years, why stop, not like its going to give her time back if she's lived her live.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk



Thanks for wishing her a speedy recovery- I count that as a blessing. I have received many a blessing in this thread and I sure enough want to thank all of you for them.


----------



## bykfixer (Nov 3, 2020)

GP, I was struggling with muscle cramps and chronic dehydration. Taking in lots of fluids helped but the cramps remained. I noted through research that we should have about 4700 mg or something of pottasium each day. Then I noticed my sports drinks only had 35. Uh, that aint enough. I researched potassium rich foods and found that many of my favorite foods have lots of electrolites. No wonder I crave corn on the cob and tuna in summer. Potato skins, tomato paste, cooked spinach……all kinds of foods I got cravings for at times were actually way better for me than those sports drinks. I personally don't dig on avacodos or bannanas but there are tons of foods out there that work just as well. 

Best regards.


----------



## greenpondmike (Nov 3, 2020)

bykfixer said:


> GP, I was struggling with muscle cramps and chronic dehydration. Taking in lots of fluids helped but the cramps remained. I noted through research that we should have about 4700 mg or something of pottasium each day. Then I noticed my sports drinks only had 35. Uh, that aint enough. I researched potassium rich foods and found that many of my favorite foods have lots of electrolites. No wonder I crave corn on the cob and tuna in summer. Potato skins, tomato paste, cooked spinach……all kinds of foods I got cravings for at times were actually way better for me than those sports drinks. I personally don't dig on avacodos or bannanas but there are tons of foods out there that work just as well.
> 
> Best regards.



Yeah, its best to get what our body needs naturally. I'm friends with a cherokee lady who is an herbalist. She taught me to drink half your body weight in ounces of water every day. For me that would be over a gallon and sometimes I meet my goal, but most times I don't. I try to get Melvinia to drink water, but she likes her cold drinks which don't hydrate her like water does. 
I found out if I have cramps they will go away if I drink some water. I used to take potassium and magnesium when I got them, but water seems to work better now. Melvinia likes guacamole, so she'll eat avocados if they are spiced up. I eat them spiced or plain- they just cost so much. If they were cheaper we would probably be eating them all the time. 
I like most of the foods you mentioned bykfixer, but Melvinia is very picky. I have introduced her to new foods, but I can't seem to get her to like greens. I think eating lots of green stuff is why my family on my mother's side have lived long lives. 
She does like corn though.
I quit eating tuna over the summer because it made me hotter while working dayshift, but now that its cooler I'm back eating it again- if only she would.


----------



## ledbetter (Nov 3, 2020)

“I think eating lots of green stuff is why my family on my mother's side have lived long lives.”

My 94 year old mother would agree with you!


----------



## dealgrabber2002 (Nov 3, 2020)

Prayers sent.

If they let her use her cell phone, both of you download WhatsApp and video call her. Seeing each other's face really helps.


----------



## greenpondmike (Nov 3, 2020)

ledbetter said:


> “I think eating lots of green stuff is why my family on my mother's side have lived long lives.”
> 
> My 94 year old mother would agree with you!



Years ago I used to buy different types of raw greens and put them in the blender along with some water and olive oil and different seasonings. I guess you could call it a vegetable shake. It wasn't bad and I felt better back then and also got around better than I do now.


----------



## greenpondmike (Nov 19, 2020)

I was going to post an update and tell you all that she hasn't touched a cigarette since she went into the hospital. 
Well, I'm glad I put it off because she has. I wondered why her breathing was getting worse and why she was having to do more breathing treatments. 
I was so proud of her, but come to find out she was lieing to me. I don't know when she started back or how much she is smoking. 
I really didn't want to post this thread because I was afraid that it would look like I just wanted attention, but I wanted her prayed for. I believe in the power of prayer from righteous folks and I believe in spoken blessings from everyone. 
Your prayers and blessings worked. She got way better than she was when she got out of the hospital in September of 2014 from that auto accident she had (concerning the crup). She was also looking younger and all that swelling from this most recent hospital visit seems to be gone. 
I believe that though prayer she was given a new lease on life. I should have asked you all to keep on praying for her, except that now to pray for her will to stay stopped would be strong enough to overcome those urges. 
I don't care if she chews tobacco as long as she gets away from that smoke. A patch is better though. I never wanted a snuff dipping woman, but they tend to live a long time and I don't think I've heard of a woman that takes a pinch of snuff every now and then dieing from it.
Never dreamed of having a woman that did that, but if it will cause her to live longer I welcome it as long as she practices good daily oral hygiene. I'm not trying to be funny or goofy here- these are my honest thoughts. Unless her heart gives out (she was born with a bad heart chamber- the valve) or her lungs go bad from all the previous smoking I think she might live 30-40 more years if she switches to some oral form of tobacco. I don't know about vaping since some folks have died from that also. I just figure that if she wants nicotine she doesn't need to inhale it because her lungs have had enough of that trash. 
Please don't give up on praying for her and I will pray and nag her. Thank you for the prayers and blessings.
I have willfully tried to divorce from any since of humor in this thread because the focus is on Melvinia, not me. 
Thanks again....


----------



## richbuff (Nov 19, 2020)

Has she made a decision to do a 12-Step program, Nicotine Anonymous? They have the solution that works. 

I am glad that she is doing better.


----------



## Poppy (Nov 19, 2020)

No richbuff. She made the decision to go back to smoking.


----------



## raggie33 (Nov 19, 2020)

good luck


----------



## greenpondmike (Nov 19, 2020)

I wish she would Richbuff. 
That's true Poppy. I was angry when I found out and I probably hurt her feelings. Stubborn Green Pond female.:hairpull: 

Thanks raggie33.


----------



## bykfixer (Nov 20, 2020)

GP, perhaps sit down with her to discover the triggers that (often) cause a smoker to light up. 

I have habits like after a meal, when talking on the phone or drinking certain beverages like coffee. I replaced coffee with orange juice or unsweetened tea. I vape while talking on the phone and after meals. But if you guys can figure out what triggers the urge to smoke perhaps you can figure out alternatives to those things to change habits (often unconcious in nature) and that can lead to smoking less a little here, a little there. 

A coworker of mine stopped smoking in 1974 and has an occasional beer at times like after cutting grass. He says to this day when he twists the top off a beer bottle he pats his chest looking for the pack of cigarettes in his shirt pocket. He said switching to canned beer stopped that.


----------



## greenpondmike (Nov 20, 2020)

Good ideal bykfixer, I'll try. She doesn't drink much coffee, but she drinks cold drinks like they're water- a lot of caffeine in those drinks. 
She is also haunted by some bad memories from the past.


----------



## greenpondmike (Nov 28, 2020)

Ok, I think it's been about 2 weeks since she last smoked. She may have a weaker immune system because of the recent antibiotics, but she is worse than she was when she went in the last time. I don't know if it is the corona or not, but I'm thinking about making her go back in the hospital. She has a doctor appointment Monday and she is on the sliding fee. If the doctor admits her it would be cheaper. I don't think I should wait till then.


----------



## greenpondmike (Nov 28, 2020)

Ok, she's back at UAB medical west. They took her right back to the back before I even got the truck parked or filled out her info. Come to think of it all that should be on file from last time. I'm more worried about her this time. She had to rest and get her breath before getting in the truck. She says she's fine- yeah, right.


----------



## greenpondmike (Nov 29, 2020)

They admitted her, so her breathing was bad.


----------



## Stu (Nov 29, 2020)

Thoughts and prayers. I hope things get back to normal life at home soon.


----------



## bykfixer (Nov 29, 2020)

With covid-19 nearly always comes with a fever of 100 or more mike. 

Perhaps it's an allergy to mold spores, seasonal pollens, pet dander or dust mite scat. One year I had a head cold I did not take care of and ended up becoming asthsmatic after. I can easily tell when ragweed pollens get going now or when we haven't vacuumed in a few days the dander from the dogs causes my lungs to sound like Bob Dylan trying to play a harmonica. I take claretin nearly year round now where it used to be a spring/fall thing. 

Hope all is well soon.


----------



## greenpondmike (Nov 29, 2020)

Thank you stu and bykfixer. She called this morning and said that the doctor said something about weak or damaged heart muscles on top of her heart. I would like to know more about that. She doesn't have pneumonia, but she doesn't know about bronchitis yet. Something in the trailer might be hurting her. I think black mold affects me and we do have leaks, but I'm breathing alright, so I don't know if it is that. Probably going to have to get a cheap camper trailer somewhere and just use our trailer for storage. It's too far gone to fix I think unless we can somehow fix the roof and put in a suspended ceiling.


----------



## Poppy (Nov 29, 2020)

That Flex Seal product is an amazing product. I have a vinyl roof on my car and it started to crack. I painted it with flex seal and it filled the cracks, and remains flexible enough that I can put my kayaks on top and it doesn't crack.







My Hurricane motor home had a rubber roof, and it would have been a perfect repair for it if it had leaked.

Good luck.


----------



## greenpondmike (Nov 29, 2020)

That's a good ideal, Poppy. I think my roof might be a little beyond that though. I have some holes in my roof. The pine straw caused it to rust. A third of it has a heavy duty tarp that a church group put over it. It was doing fine till a friend offered to get the pine straw off while I was at work. My wife let him and he walked all over the roof doing that. Now part of the ceiling has collapsed in the kitchen from leaks. In the past when I was able I fixed the roof on our former trailer by spreading clear silicone on the suspected areas and if I found a hole I would put silicone around it, press in a piece of paper and silicone over it. Seemed to last till we got this new trailer. I didn't want to get rid of the old one- I liked it and its crank out high windows and it still had the wheels and axles. They took the axles on this one after they brought it. The plumbing, floors and walls are still good though. A lot of the electrical outlets don't work anymore and neither do the lights on half of it. I use a drop light and extention cord in the living room. It is hung over the blade of an old ceiling fan. It puts out light just like the original one did. I wonder if rats chewed on the wiring. If we don't know visitors well enough we don't even let them come in because we are ashamed of the inside.


----------



## raggie33 (Nov 29, 2020)

hang in there


----------



## greenpondmike (Nov 29, 2020)

Thanks raggie33- I'll try. I'm getting old and stiff. I'm 55, I feel 13 sitting here, but sometimes when walking I feel 113. I have sciatica and arthritis. My lower back gives me trouble and my left hip. 
I depended on Melvinia to do the household stuff and now I'm having to do it.
I used to have to keep house and cook for myself and my mother when Melvinia was gone for 1 1/2 years after her auto accident, but I'm not in as good of shape as I used to be.


----------



## bykfixer (Nov 30, 2020)

When I was younger I hated putting away the pots and pans because they were always in the bottom cabinets. Now I love putting them away……because I still can. lol. 

Hang in there kiddo. You're doing great.


----------



## greenpondmike (Nov 30, 2020)

Thanks bykfixer


----------



## sgt253 (Nov 30, 2020)

bykfixer said:


> When I was younger I hated putting away the pots and pans because they were always in the bottom cabinets. Now I love putting them away……because I still can. lol.
> 
> Hang in there kiddo. You're doing great.





:thumbsup:Amen! greenpondmike tough times don't last forever. You will get through this. Best.


----------



## Poppy (Dec 1, 2020)

greenpondmike said:


> That's a good ideal, Poppy. I think my roof might be a little beyond that though. I have some holes in my roof. The pine straw caused it to rust.


Maybe so, but the quicker you repair it, the smaller an issue it is.



> A third of it has a heavy duty tarp that a church group put over it.


I hope that you are thankful that there are people who are willing to help those who won't help themselves.



> It was doing fine till a friend offered to get the pine straw off while I was at work. My wife let him and he walked all over the roof doing that.


Friends help friends... I am thankful that I have a few.



> Now part of the ceiling has collapsed in the kitchen from leaks.


Really? How long did you let it leak, before you would fix it? Obviously you wouldn't fix it until it collapsed. 


> In the past when I was able I fixed the roof on our former trailer by spreading clear silicone on the suspected areas and if I found a hole I would put silicone around it, press in a piece of paper and silicone over it. Seemed to last till we got this new trailer. I didn't want to get rid of the old one- I liked it and its crank out high windows and it still had the wheels and axles. They took the axles on this one after they brought it.


Former trailer blah blah...
What did you do for this trailer?



> The plumbing, floors and walls are still good though. A lot of the electrical outlets don't work anymore and neither do the lights on half of it. I use a drop light and extention cord in the living room. It is hung over the blade of an old ceiling fan. It puts out light just like the original one did. I wonder if rats chewed on the wiring. If we don't know visitors well enough we don't even let them come in because we are ashamed of the inside.


This must be your new trailer? 
Rat traps are a big deterrent for both rats, and squirrels.
Wiring in a trailer is REALLY easy to track. If you don't know how... youtube is your friend.
OTOH in Alabama neighbors are like brothers. A six pack, something on the grill, and a friendly smile and handshake (knowing that you'll owe a favor) will get you someone to help you for an hour or two, to either fix your problem, or to show YOU how to do it. 

I am sure that someone who knows what he is doing can fix, (or point out what needs to be done) to half of the electrical problems in your trailer in less than half an hour, and you won't have a drop light hanging from your ceiling fan.

Put on your big boy pants and fix your issues. It is up to you.


----------



## greenpondmike (Dec 1, 2020)

Poppy, I struggle to even walk, but I still do. Sometimes with the help of 20 aspirins to take the pain away. I respect you because you tell it like it is, but this time you won't- you can't understand unless you walk several miles in my shoes and I say that respectfully. Also, I don't know any neighbors like you mentioned around here. The church that helped us wasn't from around here. A lady that went there got some kittens from us and found out about our situation. She is the one that asked. That church has a fix it handyman program. I will give to a church, but I don't recall asking for help for myself. I had $300-$500 back for tithes and offered it to them to put into the church fund- THEY WOULDN'T TAKE IT. I have been asking my inlaws to help me with the roof. I didn't know it was that rusty till some deadfall fell off the trees and made a hole(s). The way the roof is thinner than the old trailer and slanted it isn't a good ideal to walk on it- you just have to stay on the ladder and stretch to reach places unless you're real skinny. My legs couldn't endure that. In the past my inlaws had a push and pull attitude. That is where we do free stuff for each other, but now many of them are working a lot. I can still work on vehicles because I'm either leaning or laying. I offer that service to the table. Me and Bubba still help one another- just not on my trailer.


----------



## Poppy (Dec 2, 2020)

Mike,
I also struggle to walk. I probably need a hip replacement, but after seeing what the anesthesia did to my dad's mind, I'm afraid. I have good and bad days. On a good day, with medication, I can walk one hundred feet before I feel pain with each step. I'll climb a ladder, one step at a time, but won't transition to the roof.

IMO if you can work as a mechanic, you can do electrical in a trailer.

Praying worked for Job, maybe it will work for you.

Although it is not biblical, I adhere to the mantra, "God helps those who helps himself."

Good luck with your prayers, may they bring you good fortune, and solace.

Poppy


----------



## greenpondmike (Dec 2, 2020)

Thank you Poppy. I was revising the post above yours while you was posting, so you probably haven't read the revised version yet. It hurts to bend over in a chair to do the plug in receptacles. I hope that it is that instead of the rats. I want to put out some poison, but it might hurt the cat that comes in to catch them. Them things multiply too fast. That trailer started going downhill after my wife and I married back in 97. From her running a truck into it to ruining the cabinets from spraying back when an infestation started- and also critters messing up the insulation underneith. That trailer is a cavalier 14x70 and it is more difficult to navagate corners in it without messing up the moulding than it was the old 12x60.


----------



## greenpondmike (Dec 2, 2020)

Back on Melvinia, I think I might take her to an herbalist when she gets out. There is one in Hoover that has a call in talk show here on the radio and she is also on youtube. I've met her in person and talked to her several times on the radio and even cut up with her. She does something called a consult where she asks questions and looks at your eyes, nails and tongue. By doing this she can tell what you are deficient in and what you need. She is full blooded cherokee and talks like a country gal on steroids lol. Those herbs must be working because she is 60 or 61 and she looks like a normal woman in their mid to late 30s. I think she can help me also, but I'm consentrating on Melvinia first. That herbalist is so good she has brought several people back from fatal health problems. She is generous with her free information on the radio, youtube and her free tuesday night classes, but charges for the consults.


----------



## greenpondmike (Dec 2, 2020)

Poppy, on that hip replacment, I need one too on my short leg.
I has a boss man once named Ron. When I first started auto armature service back in 89 he was in his early 50s and I was 23. He stilled played softball and could run circles around me. The last time I worked there in 2007, he was still in good shape in his early 70s. He didn't hardly ever get a cold or take medicine. He was muscular and in great shape. He didn't want to retire, but was forced to after the newly bought company outsourced the work. He still had a sharp mind also, but.....then he had hip surgery. I've kept in touch him through the years and even talked to him not too long ago. After surgery he sounded like a old man. His talk was no longer normal and upbeat, but was slower and lower in volume. It's difficult to explain, but I would expect that from him at 100, but not at all in his late 70s- early 80s. I think whatever they gave him during surgery aged his mind. He still has trouble out of that hip replacment and I know someone else that had hip replacment surgery that still has trouble. It seems like his mind has also been slowed down. I reckon I better just live with my hip problems because I want to keep my dull mind from getting any duller.


----------



## bigburly912 (Dec 2, 2020)

I worked in physical therapy for about 5 years and helped dozens and dozens of patients through hip replacements as well as other surgeries and never saw anyone have an adverse reaction of the mind due to anesthesia. I’m not saying it isn’t possible because every human body reacts differently to chemical intervention but I would say it’s extremely unlikely.


----------



## greenpondmike (Dec 2, 2020)

Maybe it only does it with rare blood types. The last time I went under was around 14 years ago. Didn't seem to hurt me, but my body hasn't been the same since. Arthritis might have set up in my joints from being laid up from knee surgery. 
Kind of afraid to do it again after I read about agenda 21.


----------



## greenpondmike (Dec 3, 2020)

She's back home. She's all chocked up like she needs some expectorant cough syrup or something. She definitely has copd. They aren't sure about congestive heart failure yet. I think they are kicking around the ideal. 
Thanks for praying and caring.


----------



## bigburly912 (Dec 3, 2020)

Did they send her home a nebulizer or are they working to get her one?


----------



## greenpondmike (Dec 4, 2020)

Is a nebulizer like a breathing treatment machine? If it is she already has one. She has a prescription for 3 medicines we got to fill- I don't know what they are yet.


----------



## bigburly912 (Dec 5, 2020)

Yes it’s breathing treatments. Best of luck


----------



## greenpondmike (Dec 5, 2020)

Thank you bigburly


----------



## knucklegary (Dec 5, 2020)

I know it's not much but "Breathe Right" strips that open nasal passages sure worked wonders for my father when his lungs started crapping out.. Those are the adhesive strips that attach across upper nose bridge. Like worn in sports.. Helped him immensely especially at night during sleep.. 
NO drugs!! If you can help it


----------



## greenpondmike (Dec 6, 2020)

Thank you knucklegary


----------



## greenpondmike (Dec 24, 2020)

Update. She is doing alright and hasn't touched a cigarette since she got out this second time praise God!


----------



## bykfixer (Dec 24, 2020)

Right on!


----------



## peter yetman (Dec 24, 2020)

Good news Mike. Wwll done both.
P


----------



## greenpondmike (Jan 9, 2021)

I really hate to keep on posting on this thread, man, 5 pages? I just want to ask you all again to pray for Melvinia- she is back in the hospital. She hasn't smoked since she was in last time. She was doing fine up to a little over a week ago. Something was in the air that day and it was making my nose loosely run. I mentioned it to Melvinia and she said hers was also running. Mine was gone before the next day, but Melvinia got a cold. It got worse and worse till she had to be admitted last night. They think it is her copd flairing up, but I don't know. I think her cold went into bronchitis again. I also have a conspiracy theory type of ideal that I might not need to post here, but it makes me think, if, if (I hope not) Melvinia has that corona virus and stuff was in the air that day- how did it get in the air?? It was like it was in the atmosphere. Some of you might know where I'm going with this.


----------



## greenpondmike (Jan 10, 2021)

Melvinia seems like she is happy with her vacation away from me. She is doing better, but the hospital is so backed up from corona tests that she still doesn't know the results of her test yet. Thanks for praying for her.


----------



## raggie33 (Jan 11, 2021)

great news on quiting smoking she will be so much stronger soon


----------



## greenpondmike (Jan 11, 2021)

Thank you raggie33, I sure hope so.


----------



## peter yetman (Jan 11, 2021)

So glad your girl is improving with hospital care. It must be a scary place to be at the moment, though.
P


----------



## greenpondmike (Jan 11, 2021)

Thank you Peter. I think all of the prayers may be helping more than the hospital itself. I'm not as worried as I was the first time. Time to be concerned is if she gets worse after going in, but she seems to be a lot better.


----------



## greenpondmike (Jan 12, 2021)

She doesn't have corona thank God.


----------



## greenpondmike (Jan 13, 2021)

They are trying to wean her off the oxygen before they let her come home. They walked her today without the oxygen and her oxygen level in her blood got down too low.


----------



## peter yetman (Jan 14, 2021)

Good news, I guess her immune system is still impaired.
As long as you can keep her safe from the current situation, hopefully she'll improve. We call it "shielding" over here
P


----------



## greenpondmike (Jan 14, 2021)

Yes, those antibiotics kill bad and good bacteria. I need to get her some acidophiles pills to build her good bacteria back up so she will have a good immune system. She is getting out tonight and has a doctor's appointment down in Centreville tomorrow. Thanks for praying for her. I'll try and shield her, but she can be stubborn sometimes and hates my nagging.


----------



## bykfixer (Jan 15, 2021)

If I remember correctly yogurt can assist rebuilding the good bacteria in a digestive system that was sterilized by strong antibiotics. 

One day at a time bro. Sometimes one hour at a time. :thumbsup:


----------



## bigburly912 (Jan 15, 2021)

Sauerkraut as well. It has so many probiotics it’s ridiculous. Great for eczema too.


----------



## greenpondmike (Jan 15, 2021)

Thank you Bykfixer and Bigburly912.


----------

